# Akios modifications



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a 666 tourno from somebody on the board about a year ago. I need to upgrade the paddle to a power handle and is there a larger star drag as this tournos is quite small compared to any abu star-drag - power handle that I have ever owned. Are there any other pieces needed for a conversion Thanx. Finally had a chance to fish it. Maybe a tip on how to keep the spool from making slight contact with frame upon retrieval Seemed to be rubbing as I rolled it. Is there an adjustment. Thanx Peix


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If your in Buxton get one of the Pro Staff to let Joe take a look at it. He also has the larger star drag power handle combo. Any vehicle with the big Akios sticker on it is usually a pro staffer


----------

